# Smoky Eyes



## MACFreak (Jun 18, 2008)

What i Used:
Bare Study Paint Pot
MAC Fluid liner: Blacktrack
MAC E/S:Corduroy(On My Brows),Black Tied,Carbon,Nocturnelle,Parfait Amour,Vellum
Face:
Maybelline Pure Makeup: Light
Lips:MAC:Snob,NYC clear lipgloss
Mascara:Clinique Blackest Black
Tools I Used:




Brushes:
224,219,239,242,252,266,275




Start w/a clean face



Dip ur 242 brush in Bare Study Paint Pot



Add that 2 ur lid's and all over



Then take that same brush and dip that into Blacktrack Fluidline



Add it to just ur lid



That is what is should look like when ur done



Then take ur 239 brush and dip it in Carbon E/S



This is what is should look like



Take the same brush and dip it into Black Tied E/S



This is what should look like



Take the 275 Brush and Dip it into Nocturnelle and add it to ur crease



And this it looks like UNBLENDED



Ur gonna now take the 219 brush and add Parfait Amour to ur inner corner of ur eyes like so



What it looks like together



Now take ur 252 brush and dip it into Vellum



How it should look like with Vellum on ur browbone



How it should look like blended finally



Now I am doing my foundation(Use whatever is ur skin tone color).I did this b/c of me using black eyeshadow



What it looks like on my face



Finally when its completely when its blended



Now take the 219 Brush and dip it back into Parfait Amour and it to ur lower lash line



How it looks



How ur eyes should look like 



Dip ur 266 brush in Corduroy-Srry 4got 2 take a pix of brows & me doing my lashes



Now 4 Mascara



Now Take Snob Lipstick or whatever color u like and apply it 2 ur lips & add clear gloss 2



what ur lips should look like







 The FINISH LOOK

THANX 4 Looking ppl


----------



## nunu (Jun 18, 2008)

pretty! thanks for the tut.


----------



## MACFreak (Jun 19, 2008)

thanx sweetie


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 19, 2008)

Great tutorial!  Thank you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 19, 2008)

That's really cute! Lovely touch of purple!
Great tut.


----------



## MACFreak (Jun 19, 2008)

THANX Guys


----------



## frocher (Jun 19, 2008)

Nicely done, thank you.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 19, 2008)

nice look!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 19, 2008)

great tut, thanks x


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

Good job!  Those colors look pretty on you!


----------



## MACFreak (Jun 20, 2008)

THANX Every1


----------

